# Calculate Distance Walked/Run



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

www.mapmyrun.com/create

I use the above link to do a bit of jogging, but it's briliant for those who want to work out routes for the dog walks etc.

Just put in your Postcode/Zip-Code or name of the area that you walk, choose Map or Satellite photograph and start drawing or designing a route by clicking the mouse, it gives precise distances over streets or fields whatever you can throw at it.

Mark


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, Mark! Very cool!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool...I just thought I ran further than I did.:-k I will have to re-route :-D


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, way cool. My estimations were pretty damn close but this is great for making sure and checking routs not doable via car.


----------

